# AMD A8-3870K worth it?



## MohsinMan99 (Jun 19, 2012)

Planning to buy a new PC.

It retails for about 6.5-7k in my area. The 6550D also seems to be pretty decent compared to some entry level graphic cards, atleast going by the 3DMark score: Best Graphics Cards June - 2012


Should I get this one or is there some CPU+GPU combo at this price point which beats this APU entirely and would be a much better deal(I've heard it doesn't have any future upgrade option)?

I heard a new line of AMD APU's is around the corner. Do you think it is better to wait or go for this?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 19, 2012)

But the Llano APU is a dead platform and you've to ditch the idea of any future upgrades apart from peripherals.

And if you want gaming, then better opt for Pentium G620 + HD 5670 GDDR5/HD 6670 1 GB GDDR3


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

~6.5K mark it is worth its price.


----------



## Minion (Jun 20, 2012)

Most of the people don't upgrade processor anyway.



MohsinMan99 said:


> Planning to buy a new PC.
> 
> It retails for about 6.5-7k in my area. The 6550D also seems to be pretty decent compared to some entry level graphic cards, atleast going by the 3DMark score: Best Graphics Cards June - 2012
> 
> ...



Get it buddy.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ~6.5K mark it is worth its price.





Minion said:


> Most of the people don't upgrade processor anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it buddy.



+1
if you can't wait till august (trinity)


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2012)

Minion said:


> Most of the people don't upgrade processor anyway.


Good point honestly.

I reckon even Trinity/FM2 is going to be dead after a year and we might see FM3. The pace of Fusion project is quite high and different. Lots of new things will get introduced and AMD will have a tough time maintaining pin compatibility.

However, I'd say wait for Trinity because it is a pretty decent boost.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 20, 2012)

> Good point honestly.
> 
> I reckon even Trinity/FM2 is going to be dead after a year and we might see FM3. The pace of Fusion project is quite high and different. Lots of new things will get introduced and AMD will have a tough time maintaining pin compatibility.
> 
> However, I'd say wait for Trinity because it is a pretty decent boost.



pcie 3.0, ddr4


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

truegenius said:


> pcie 3.0, ddr4



Eh! Ever thought about initial pricing point?


----------



## truegenius (Jun 20, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Eh! Ever thought about initial pricing point?



 what?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

^^ Won't be good for low and mid end rigs.


----------



## truegenius (Jun 20, 2012)

but apu are stalled by memory bandwidth thus ddr4 will be good for apu thus more powerful igpu
also since amd is no longer using HT-link in apu, instead they are using pcie so pcie v3.0 can boost performance there
so fm3 or fm4 can use ddr4+pcie v3.0


----------



## ajaymailed (Jun 23, 2012)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Planning to buy a new PC.
> 
> It retails for about 6.5-7k in my area. The 6550D also seems to be pretty decent compared to some entry level graphic cards, atleast going by the 3DMark score: Best Graphics Cards June - 2012
> 
> ...


A8 is worth if applications able to exploit quad core to its full potential are used heavily.
for apps which use two cores, Pentium processors will give A8 a run for their money.  as far as gaming is concerned, Intel processors rule if you can afford a decent entry level card like 6670.

still if you can get A8 for less than 7K. then may be its worth but performance of applications using only two cores will be worse than Core i3 and comparable to Pentium dual cores. the advantage will be you will be saving on graphic card about 5K or so and still get decently good gaming performance.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

A8 is not worse in per core performance than Pentium dual cores. Actually, A8 is almost equivalent to i3 in terms of performance, a bit lower.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jun 26, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> A8 is not worse in per core performance than Pentium dual cores. Actually, A8 is almost equivalent to i3 in terms of performance, a bit lower.



Yeah. After checking some more benchmarks, I found out it is certainly a bit slower in most of the tests (except graphics of course):
A8-3870K vs. Core i3-2105 CPU Review | Hardware Secrets

I think I'll go for it.


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes,Go for it.


----------

